# Moebius Catwoman



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I finished my Catwoman. Another winner from Moebius!! No real customizing, just straight out of the box. For duplicating the silver fibers weaved into the costume fabric, I painted the figure flat black and then took a toothbrush and spatter painted aluminum on. I finished it off with a coat of Future floor wax. I had masked off the gloves and boots and when the leotard was finished, I removed the masks and painted them flat black. There was just enough shine to make them look like leather and satin, against the body. The cats are just gold with silver collars. I painted the eyes white and then gave them a coat of clear green. The pendants on the collar and the gem on the head were just drops of canopy glue.

I wish the pain and swelling in my hands allowed for me to paint the face with better detail, but I am not entering a competition, I did it for fun and relaxation!

If you like Batman and you are into figure kits, I highly recommend this line, as you can see, she fits in well with Batman. (Just be sure to write down how you paint your first base, so all the others will match!)


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Awesome work!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Looks purrrrfect to me!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

What an elegant solution! simple but very effective

Kudos!


----------



## myk (Oct 5, 1999)

I like it !


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Excellent work, good thinking on the solution for her costume. With my kits, I am going to leave all of the bases unpainted until all of the kits are released then paint and detail the bases all at the same time, that way, they will all match.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great job, they look purrrfect together. I just finished my Batman and will put Catwoman on the bench soon myself.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

BWolfe said:


> Excellent work, good thinking on the solution for her costume. With my kits, I am going to leave all of the bases unpainted until all of the kits are released then paint and detail the bases all at the same time, that way, they will all match.


My thoughts ezzakly.
Maybe paint them a solid black in the meantime, so they're not all bare plastic.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Adding a little bit of sparkle to Catwoman's suit looks good.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I think that is going to be my approach to the bases too . Get them all together then paint so they all blend together.


----------



## taipan (Aug 1, 2010)

Looks great, just finishing up some seam work on Catwoman b4 I paint her up. Plan to do the caped one also. And like you guys I also plan on waiting until all the bases are together before I paint them


----------



## oliver (Jan 11, 2005)

Great job !!!


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

Looks very nice!:thumbsup:

I guess I'm the different one...:freak:.I'm planning on painting all the bases different. I think I'll put my Catwoman on either a white or green marble and etc for the others.

Joe


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Highlander242 said:


> ...I guess I'm the different one...:freak:.I'm planning on painting all the bases different. I think I'll put my Catwoman on either a white or green marble...


Definitely white marble. It's classy, and it'll provide a nice contrast to the mostly-black catsuit and place the focus on the figure.


----------



## DarthSideous (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice job!


----------

